# Desperately need somewhere cheap to live



## kittywells (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm new to the forum, and I could really use some advice. 
I moved here four years ago, specifically Adelaide. I lost my job about six months ago (made redundant), and have been unable to find other work. I am also in the process of trying to leave a very bad marriage. It's a matter of safety at this point for myself to get out. 
I have no friends or family here to rely on, and none back home that can help me out either. I am planning on going back home in June, I already have a ticket booked. The problem is, I need somewhere to live now. 
I have looked to the point of exhaustion and can't find anywhere that I can afford to live on my own. I also have two cats which I refuse to give up, so that is making it even harder to find a place. I have contacted DV Shelters and Homelessness services, and they can't help me because I have cats. 

I have been looking at options like manufactured homes, but can't find any that are for rent, purchasing only. I have looked into renting a campervan, but even that is insanely out of my budget. I can't even afford a granny flat in someone's back yard, and at this point I am starting to feel really defeated. 

I am willing to move somewhere else, anywhere in Australia, that has something cheap enough for me to get by until June. That includes campgrounds, or anything with four walls and a roof that I can keep myself and my cats together. 

Can anyone give me some suggestions on places? Surely I can't be the only person in Australia who can't afford an apartment/ house? 

Thanks very much in advance,

K


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Have u looked into share accomodation. I no its not ideal but it's better than the alternatives u are suggesting. I'm so sorry to hear this is happening to u. I wish things can get better for u soon. Please keep in touch and let us know how u go


----------



## itprimer (Nov 10, 2014)

Have you look into flatmates com au? This is the only site for sharing acommodation that I've heard around here. I am so sorry about what happening to you and hopefully you can turn over it by finding someone who want to share a room with you and your cat. It will works, yes. Trust and go further. Let us know how you are going.


----------



## LawrenceWise (Nov 10, 2014)

Looking for affordable real estate is difficult nowadays. I am planning to hire an expert to assist me acquiring a new property that fits my budget.


----------

